

Schmoozing for Introverts - smalter
http://blog.idonethis.com/post/9382337220/schmoozing-for-introverts

======
TWSS
I'm definitely going to try #1 (schmooze to support others). I was thinking
about this recently and wrote about some of the strategies I use
([http://youruisucks.tumblr.com/post/6832529747/so-an-
introver...](http://youruisucks.tumblr.com/post/6832529747/so-an-introvert-
walks-into-a-pitch-meeting)). Honestly, having a goal for an event is the best
way for me to keep my human emulator spun up.

------
dethstarr
I think the blog post is a good idea, but doesn't necessarily give an in-depth
look. Too short.

------
pasbesoin
The secret of schmoozing is that you don't have to. When you don't really have
anything to say (in a particular context), but try too hard to, it almost
never works out. It's a better choice to find another context -- one that
_does_ engage you.

If you're stuck where you are for a while, or you find it interesting, just
listen. Most people appreciate a good listener -- often superficially,
sometimes deeply.

